# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  I'm offering private Russian lessons.

## veles

I'm offering private Russian lessons. Lessons will be conducted either through telephone or microphone (video conference is also possible) with the various study material I will give you. Russian is my native language and I'm teaching all levels from the beginning to advanced. If you are interested, please get in contact with me through the messengers listed here, I'm online most of the times. 
                                              Sincerely yours Dimitry.

----------


## Ник

I didn't know you _taught_ Russian Dimitry! We should have been talking more through messenger   ::  !

----------


## Pravit

I contacted him and talked with him a little bit. I think his deal would be quite good for beginner-intermediate students, as he actually calls you and you get that much-needed practice with listening comprehension and speaking. Otherwise, you end up like me, who can read and write OK but speaks terribly.   ::  New Penguin and so on is nice, but you can only go so far with books.

----------

hi i would like to learn russian and a private tutor too. can you help me? i live in english and i hae alot of russian freinds and like to learn the language. i've tried listening to tapes but it doesnt work, well it does but i dont have a clue how to say it. so can u please help? i live in england by the way. many thanks

----------


## Dogboy182

hahahahah what a small world. I talked to this guy like 4 months ago on MSN. I think he has a website (or is affiliated to one) about some anti-putin anti-communist thingy mijiger. I do not really remember, it was some website Mike showed me a few months back because QUOTE MIKE "The chick on the top looks hot" MIKE ENDQUOTE. I havn't talked to him since that day, but he was pretty nice. If you wanna learn russian, talk to him, he'll do you good.

----------


## veles

> hi i would like to learn russian and a private tutor too. can you help me? i live in english and i hae alot of russian freinds and like to learn the language. i've tried listening to tapes but it doesnt work, well it does but i dont have a clue how to say it. so can u please help? i live in england by the way. many thanks

 Barbie girl please contact me by messengers I have and I will help you. No prob   ::

----------


## Soroka

what do you ask for in exchange?

----------


## Watcher

He’s definitely worth giving a call. Like everyone else here’s said, the practice in speaking and listening is invaluable, besides, I think I’ve learnt more in the last few lessons with him than in quite some time before. 
He also seems slightly more interested in helping the student than making money.   ::   
~A Lurker

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> He’s definitely worth giving a call. Like everyone else here’s said, the practice in speaking and listening is invaluable, besides, I think I’ve learnt more in the last few lessons with him than in quite some time before. 
> He also seems slightly more interested in helping the student than making money.    
> ~A Lurker

 ehhh... 2 years hence?

----------


## DDT

Maybe it is Dimitri trying to "put a good word in" for himself. 
Notice how I thoughtfully used " " so the English learners here can learn a new idom? Oh....I am d' Man!! Thank you. TTFN!

----------

